# 2500HD Dmax questions



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

My buddy is looking to buy a 05 2500 HD xcab SB with the DMax without a plow prep package. Online match systems claim he can put a 7.5ft plow on it. But he wants an 8foot plow on it What needs to be done to make front able to handle this. The Dodges seem to have the same front end parts in the 3500 and the 2500.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You will have no problems with a 8' plow. If you want you could turn up the torsion bars and add a set of Timbrens. I believe the 2500HD and the 3500 have the same front end also. They are saying 7'6" only because you have an ext. cab. 
If you do a search you will find days of reading.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

The '05 has the LLY duramax in it . SOME , not all , had an overheat problem under heavy load . Hard to test in winter weather . Best bet take the vin # to a dealer , they can do a history check to see if it has had that complaint from previous owners and what the resolution was. Good luck.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a '05 LLY EC/SB LLY D'Max and have a Boss 9' Straight on it. Timbrens in front and ballast in back. I'm good to go!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I guess it does have the plow prep package. It has that roof beacon switch. I think I was judging it on having no overhead marker lights


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 8.5 meyer Pro-v with no problem. My torsion bars are cranked up for the 285's and I have air bags in the in the back.
Was going to add timbrens but don't think I need them.
When I am fully v'd for travel I will occasionally scrape when going up a short/steep incline entering some parking lots.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Any idea how the on truck part of the truck will cost?


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Look in the glove box and see if it has a wyu code, that's the plow prep


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

The snow plow prep is VYU
and you can do a vin check on www.dieselplace.com
BTW I have an 8' Fisher on my Extended Cab Duramax, I cranked the torsion bars up and added timbrens it holds the weight no problem.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

JPMAKO;501084 said:


> The snow plow prep is VYU
> and you can do a vin check on www.dieselplace.com
> BTW I have an 8' Fisher on my Extended Cab Duramax, I cranked the torsion bars up and added timbrens it holds the weight no problem.


doh! Yeah mines got it and I got an 8'HD and it's fine by Fisher's site.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I just checked on the Fisher site again. With everything identical between mine (an 01) and an 03 (the next body style) it makes a huge difference. It says I can even go with the 9'HD and the 9'X-blade poly. The only difference was the year. Man, those newer ugly lights and egr must weigh a ton.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

sparky8370;501099 said:


> I just checked on the Fisher site again. With everything identical between mine (an 01) and an 03 (the next body style) it makes a huge difference. It says I can even go with the 9'HD and the 9'X-blade poly. The only difference was the year. Man, those newer ugly lights and egr must weigh a ton.


I don't know about weighing a ton but my 2007 has had the EGR replaced twice in one trip to the dealer after almost replacing my turbo because of bad diagnostics:realmad:.
My 03 does not have an EGR that I am aware of.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I am may the truck myself. Just gota get price right


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

are you selling your dodge?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I may trade it in. My buddy is still up in the air if wants to buy it. So I am just hanging back right now. My truck has 75k on it. I had front end done in the summer. 4 ball joints and the ujoints in the hubs. PLus 4 new rotors all around and brakes. And the tranny was rebuilt. It went back twice for repair and they patched. The third time it was not going back in patchable condition. So the tranny was done at 65k. I have all reciepts for truck and change oil every 5k with Synthetic Rottlella and either a K&N or Mobil one oil filter

And the list below is missing a bunch of things. It has LED tailights, Pia lights in rear, fire and ice bar, Dodge seat covers, Factory Nav. Factory Bedliner, (not installed) Banks intercooler. 

The deal I am working with truck doesnt include my plow. But my deal was they are installing the on truck side to the Chevy with all new fisher parts. So I could just pull up to my off truck part and go. And I was going to have to remove the plow from Dodge. I put the plow on the tuck 2 years ago. Boston got a whopping 6 inches of snow last season. So its only plowed one season. I will post picture later. I have to hose it down.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

your little list of repairs aint too bad, except for the tranny. Id hold onto it a little bit longer if I was you.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

JPMAKO;501108 said:


> I don't know about weighing a ton but my 2007 has had the EGR replaced twice in one trip to the dealer after almost replacing my turbo because of bad diagnostics:realmad:.
> My 03 does not have an EGR that I am aware of.


All DM's have EGRs.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey BigDave

if your buddy is in the market for a good used plow, keep me in mind , I have a real nice and real complete 8' Diamond Trip edge, with everything he'll need for the install on his 05 GM 2500 HD. $2500

call 508 753 6617 
Jay


----------



## shortcircut65 (Feb 2, 2008)

tuney443;504939 said:


> All DM's have EGRs.


negative. only the 04.5 come standard with them. the 01's? 02's, 03's and 04's only have them if they were a california emissions truck. if it were federal emissions, like mine, no EGR and no cat.
YAY! first post!

Ken


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

shortcircut65;505081 said:


> negative. only the 04.5 come standard with them. the 01's? 02's, 03's and 04's only have them if they were a california emissions truck. if it were federal emissions, like mine, no EGR and no cat.
> YAY! first post!
> 
> Ken


Not just CA , some others too , NY,MA NH,VT ME , not sure about CT.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

ALL LLY's LBZ's and LMM's have egr valves


----------



## shortcircut65 (Feb 2, 2008)

ticki2;505089 said:


> Not just CA , some others too , NY,MA NH,VT ME , not sure about CT.


ah yes, that too. forgot about that one. "I believe NE1 is the code for it" got that off another site.

Ken


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

ticki2;505089 said:


> Not just CA , some others too , NY,MA NH,VT ME , not sure about CT.


Only after 03. Mine is an 01 I'm in NH, truck came from MA

PS No cat either, and that's factory


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

sparky8370;505603 said:


> Only after 03. Mine is an 01 I'm in NH, truck came from MA
> 
> Sparky that's interesting. When I did a vin check on my '02 it came up with an NG1 - federal/NY/MA/ME/VT . Didn't buy new so don't know what was stock.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Was it a fleet truck before?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

OhioPlower;505429 said:


> ALL LLY's LBZ's and LMM's have egr valves


CORRECT---also the original LB7's---this is a federal emission requirement,NOT state mandated.I've had 3 DM's,a LB7, LLY ,and now my LBZ---each one was bought in a different state new and all 3 have or had that valve. That is fact.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont think my LB7 has a egr valve because it would have screwed up by now. They dont belong on diesels. How do I tell if my LB7 has one?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

OhioPlower;506359 said:


> I dont think my LB7 has a egr valve because it would have screwed up by now. They dont belong on diesels. How do I tell if my LB7 has one?


On the pass.side,app.10'' long,silverish,by the turbo,coming out of the exhaust,into the intake manifold.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I just looked, my 04 lb7 doesnt have one.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

mine holds the 8.5' V and the XLS fine. idk why you would have to settle for a 7.5'. 

also mine has timbrens in front and a 1.5yd sander for ballast.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldnt put anything heavier than a 8 or 8.5ft straight blade on there.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah you can get an 8 footer, I have a regular cab, and I bet they would try to get me get something a little bit smaller, but oh well.


----------

